# 2011 ECEDRA Drag Racing Schedule!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

_*AMPS Gone Wild*__*Event*_
EV Drag Racing 
will be held on April 9, 2011
at RaceWay Park Dragstrip 
in Englishtown, NJ

_*Palm Beach Burnout!*_
EV Drag Racing Event
will be held on April 23, 2011
Palm Beach International Raceway
(Formerly Moroso Motorsports Park)
17047 Beeline Hwy. Jupiter, FL

*High Voltage EV *
Drag Racing Event 
will be held in May 7th, 2011 
at Lebanon Valley Speedway
1746 US Route 20
West Lebanon, NY 12195 

_*Nikola Tesla Tribute Event!*_
EV Drag Racing 
held on May 28th, 2011
National Trail Raceway
2650 National Rd. SW
Hebron, Ohio 43025

*EV Dragster Mania! *
Drag Racing in PA 
Numidia Dragway 
on June 25th, 2011.
10 Dragstrip Rd. 
Numidia, PA 17820

*Plasma Charged Up!*
Drag Racing Event
on July 9th, 2011
Marion County International Raceway Inc.
2303 Richwood - La Rue Rd. 
LaRue, Ohio 43332

*EV Energy Stations*
_*Batteries EV Shoot-Out!*_
*$3000.00 Total Purse!*
Drag Racing at
Pittsburgh Raceway Park
on July 16th, 2011
538 Stone Jug Road.
New Alexandria, PA 15670
 



*EV Lightning Event*
Northeast Drag Racing
at Oxford Drag way 
on Aug 20th, 2011
29 Oxford Homes Lane
Oxford, ME 04270


----------

